# Puerto conector de 60 pines (como el paralelo pero mas grande)



## i10 (Abr 1, 2009)

Estoy trabajando con un robot que tiene propositos educativos... pero el robot tiene mucho tiempo de habes sido comprado y se conecta a travez de un puerto a un computador muy viejo con sistema operativo windows 95.  La cuestion es que quiero conectarme con el robot desde mi portatil atravez de puerto serie o mejor aun USB...  El conector que usa es uno tipo paralelo, pero de tres lineas, cada linea de 20 pines... creo que se llama conector en paralelo de alta densidad     
 pero no estoy segura, no encuentro información en el internet....   necesito saber cual es protocolo de comunicacion, donde consigo drivers... de donde salio este conector?

Gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 1, 2009)

Ni idea.  Pero la descripcion del conector sirve de poco, por lo menos el fabricante del control.

Respecto a la comunicacion, lo unico que normalmente te dan son diagramas para armar diferentes cables y nada mas.


----------



## Traviato (Abr 1, 2009)

¿No será un conector SCSI? Hay uno de 60 pines llamado "SCSI External IBM Burndy"


----------



## i10 (Abr 1, 2009)

Creo que si es... Alguien tiene alguna información de este conector?


----------

